# D7100 oil spot or AF BF issues?



## batmura (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anyone had any oil spots or issues with AF or back focusing on their D7100? I have read some reviews online and was wondering if this is a common issue since I am considering upgrading to this camera.

Thanks!


----------



## SEMiller (Sep 14, 2013)

No issues with either.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 14, 2013)

I just bought the D7100 so i hope not, it looks nice and clean so far, not like the D600 i had last, it was full of dust and marks on the mirror from new, it was returned.

John.


----------



## batmura (Sep 14, 2013)

Good to hear that. I have read so many reviews about sensor dust and oil, just like the D600.

Have you guys had the chance to test if the camera is really weather sealed?


----------



## jl1975 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've had my D7100 since April and absolutely no problems.   I love it and haven't regretted spending the money on it.


----------



## Tom47 (Sep 19, 2013)

I had oil spots on my 7100 sensor sent it in to Nikon under the warranty.  It took approximately 10 days round trip.  It actually was completely gone over by Nikon.  The oil spots developed with in the first 150 shots.  I really love the camera.  The only saving factor was that I broke my arm in a fall right after getting the camera and could not use the camera.  I tried to take some photos of mushrooms that was a real trial.  I am just about back to normal after 7 weeks in an immoblizer and 7 weeks of PT.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 19, 2013)

Have my D7100 close to 2 months and I couldnt be happier, no problems and no issues just beautiful pictures.
It really is a great camera.


----------

